# Penn Battle II problem



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Seems like I have an issue with this reel. If I have a good size fish on, the reel seems to be harder to crank. Its almost as if the drag somehow tightens the reeling motion the harder the fish pulls. Anyone heard of this before? Reel is 2mo old and been used less than 10x


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

PM Pompano Joe or Ocean Master.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Blown up handle bearing(s) or a seized/blown pinion bearing is what is sounds like to me. Both of these issues can be difficult to notice when there's no pressure while reeling, but they can become very noticeable once you're hooked up.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

sounds like its just needs to be cleaned up reel good. take it to one of the guys above


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wish Penn had stayed with the xxxx ss or xx0 ssg reels. 

I have 4500 ss and 440ssg reels that take a licking and keep on ticking.

Same for my 8500 and 9500 SS.

Was looking at some of the Battle reels but decided to buy more extra spools for my old reels.

http://www.hookline-sinker.net/2013...s post on Digg Del.icio.us Technorati Twitter


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

The spinfisher v reels are 10 times better than the ssm and ss or ssg reels.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Just bought the small (4) and the large (6)* *Penn Battle II and the drag on the smaller one is locked up. I can't loosen or tighten it.*


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe these reels arent that good? I kinda wish I would have one of the spinfishers...


----------

